# Thinning hair!!



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok,

Im sure we will all come across this dilema at some stage, mine is happening now at 36yrs old!!!

So, before i have to have a shaved head or spend £100s on "specialist systems", does anyone have any good results from these "thickening shampoos" or anything in the "under £20" bracket.

Come on, i know your out there lol :lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Don't fight nature, MPB is heridatary


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

man up and get it shaved... nothing worse than someone trying to hide a bald head...

embrace the naked dome, get the razor out and man up! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Scrabble (Mar 29, 2011)

Plenty of hats around for the £20 mark...


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> man up and get it shaved... nothing worse than someone trying to hide a bald head...
> 
> embrace the naked dome, get the razor out and man up! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


^^ Cueball speaketh the truth :thumb:

Prepare to meet thy dome matey, under no circumstances should you consider syrups or comb overs, you must embrace the baldy bonce and be proud of it  Nothing worse than someone combing their ear hair over their head and so on, just looks ridiculous.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Get the shaver out mate - it's time to reveal the "solar panel for a luvvv God" look :thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Shave it off mate! You will look a bell trying to cover it up or use products.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I've seen a shampoo advert on tv, this caffeine one, i swear the voice was vicki hidderson from fifth gear.

Can't remember the name of shampoo though.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Mine started going when I was about 25 and I was going grey at 21? Its just one of those things buddy


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm just 20 and thinning (my hair was beautifully thick until I hit 18!) and my hair is very very dark brown, nearly black.

I've decided that for the next few years the very very short look is best (around a #2) and will then eventually go to 1, 0 and then BIC. Everyone's said I look better with very super short hair anyway (5'11", big built)

S


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Shave it off when the time comes, NO COMB OVERS!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks guys for your comments
I still have a full head of hair, just realised that the front is getting "thinner" and a bit "wispy".

Lol, combovers!!! I aint there yet !!!!

Anyway, its either £50 for a 3 month course of "Regaine" or a fiver for the
"Alpecin Vicki Butler henderson special".

Off to boots tommorow for the Alpecin lol :lol: 

p.s I look sooooo stupid with a shaved head, just doesnt suit me!!!!

Again thanks for your comments/funnies :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Don't waste your money. The sparce bit just means you haven't stopped growing yet...


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Trip tdi, i think it's called alpacin c5 caffeine shampoo. The car slant was used because it's ''german engineering for your hair''. Which is meant to make it sound manly. Though if it's the same ''german engineering'' that created early nikasil 328 lumps, then roll on baldness!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Shave it off, mine has got the snow in the sides and the family M head like dracula but it's still really thick so I keep it at grade 1 normally, when it starts thinning it'll be right down to the wood.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Unless you've thousands to do the Wayne Rooney look you're wasting money. 36 isn't a bad age . Many lose it in their 20' s , it's our bodies getting older while our minds don't age 

As I said don't give good money to the so called experts .

Wow I've just found Nanofibres and now am cured


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Get on the holy trinity of medications for fighting hair loss.

1) Finasteride 
- slows down hair loss
- 28 x 5mg tablets, split each tablet into quarters thus getting 112 doses
- take once daily (or every other day) can be purchased on prescription.

2) Minoxidil 
- topical solution 5% strength, encourages new hair growth
- apply 1ml, 2 times a day directly onto the scalp in the hair loss area.
- google 'kirkland minoxidil' £60 for 12 months supply.

3) Nizoral Shampoo 
- anti-dandruff shampoo, purchased from all good chemists.
- found in recent studies to increase hair thickness and decrease shedding.
- make sure it has the active ingredient ketoconazole at 2% 

Hope that helps.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I still don't get what is "wrong" or "upsetting" with being bald?!?

some people have hair, some don't... who exactly says it's bad to have no hair?!?


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I just think it's bad when they try to hang onto it instead of shaving it.

Ian Hislop is a good one, well very bad really. Bald from the back and sides with that silly bit on the front that he tries to hang onto. Looks daft.

Embrace the shaver/clipper or whatever it is :lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

www.headblade.com Sarah.. get with the times 

:lol:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> I still don't get what is "wrong" or "upsetting" with being bald?!?
> 
> some people have hair, some don't... who exactly says it's bad to have no hair?!?





SarahAnn said:


> I just think it's bad when they try to hang onto it instead of shaving it.
> 
> Ian Hislop is a good one, well very bad really. Bald from the back and sides with that silly bit on the front that he tries to hang onto. Looks daft.
> 
> Embrace the shaver/clipper or whatever it is :lol:


Exactly!

All the women i know, young & old all say the same thing, when its time, its time, they have far more respect for a man who embraces hair loss & shaves the remaining off.

*Ask yourself one simple question what looks worse a bald man/man with shaven head or a man who's trying to hide his hair loss when it's beyond the point of no return. Answer= second one & you'll look like a complete dick*

At the end of the day it's who you are that makes you not the body you're in :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> www.headblade.com Sarah.. get with the times
> 
> :lol:


Trust Cuey to find a head shaver that looks like a car, youll be detailing it next :doublesho 

Hmm, wonder if it comes in Alpine White


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

you do have to have the guts and confidence to do it though... the media has made it out like it's the worst thing in the world...

just like curvy women...

I say if you have the confidence to do it, you will never look back... I actually hate having hair now.... doesn't feel right, and I don't suit it....

:thumb:



ITHAQVA said:


> Trust Cuey to find a head shaver that looks like a car, youll be detailing it next :doublesho
> 
> Hmm, wonder if it comes in Alpine White


yeah... eh.... detailing it next... hmmm....... :tumbleweed:

you should see the beading when I'm shaving with it 

:lol:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

There is no cure. Only delaying tactics. Then you die anyway.

Utterly pointless.

Keep it neat and short (doesn't need to be shaved) and you will just look like any other guy. Rather than the guy with self-confidence issues (which is a huge turn off to women btw).

Balding since 21 and proud of it.


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

What was that stuff Paddy used in Phoenix Nights Series 1?

Looked good to me.


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

I have been going thin since I was 21... I am now 40 and fairly bald, But on the upside I have no Grey's yet....






I use this


----------



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

ITHAQVA said:


> Trust Cuey to find a head shaver that looks like a car, youll be detailing it next :doublesho
> 
> Hmm, wonder if it comes in Alpine White


Here you go Bud....:argie::argie::argie:

http://www.headblade.com/Merchant2/...B&Product_Code=53000-0&Category_Code=headcare


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

buck-egit said:


> Here you go Bud....:argie::argie::argie:
> 
> http://www.headblade.com/Merchant2/...B&Product_Code=53000-0&Category_Code=headcare


I use the ghost one when I am travelling...

this is my normal one... currently wearing Zaino Z2 as well 

The Headblade S4 (Signature Series Stainless Steel) Head Shaver: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Beauty

the extra weight, and wheels are very handy... 

:thumb:


----------



## Trevo1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Lost my hair at 21 now 25

So far the bonuses of not having hair far out weighs the negatives.

Can run and swim faster  (streamlined)
No more hair gel (saving money)
Showering is 35% quicker (estimate)
Any pair of glasses suit me now (don’t know why but they do)

Negatives
In winter my head gets cold
Sometimes drunk people like to try and rub my head (try being operative word)


Always used a Gillette razor.....never seen this headblade before, i think this head blade is just about to revolutionize my mornings...one on order already

Thanks Guys


----------

